# 2900 bios clock tool



## mandelore (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi all, well, over at the foxconn forums shamino has created a clock tool for editing bios's from the 2900 graphics cards.

I have also inquired about the problems getting past 1.35 volts within the bios so hopefully there will be some sort of solution, but this tool rox, allows changes to 2d/3d clocks etc..

so if you know your good at 900mhz core 3d, you can just go set it. 

http://resources.vr-zone.com/Shamino/QuantumForce2900BiosEditor.exe







Respect to Shamino 

Edit: TO FLASH YOUR CARD (warning, may kill your card, burn ur house down, kill endangered species etc if ur not careful, just a warning)

1) get atiflash: http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/748/.html

2) make a bootable dos floppy disk, or usb stick:

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/330/HP_USB_Stick_Formatting_Tool.html (usb stick)

http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/Boot-Manager-Disk/My-BootDisk.shtml (floppy disk)

3) make a copy of your bios, duplacate for backup purposes, use this tool:

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/BIOS_Saver.exe

4) once u make a boot disk/usb stick, copy atiflash and your modified bios to the disk its self.

5)restart computer, select in bios to start via usb drive, or the floppy drive and boot into the dos disk.

6)at the command prompt, type:

*atiflash -p 0 -newbios xxxxbios.rom -f*     (with xxxxbios.rom being your new bios)

7)restart and enjoy


----------



## nflesher87 (Nov 20, 2007)

bookmarked 

I haven't gotten my 2nd 2900 in yet, will I be able to make these adjustments with them both installed in crossfire or should I do each individually?


----------



## mandelore (Nov 20, 2007)

You will simply need to dump the bios, edit using the tool and reflash using the 

*atiflash -p 0 -newbios xxxxxbios.rom -f* 

and

*atiflash -p 1 -newbios xxxxxbios.rom -f*

within dos
I am able to modify the bios's to run at higher voltages, but cant get past 1.35v,l which is sucking atm coz my card still runs cool under load 


This would be an awesome tool for forcing crossfire cards to run at an overclocked level


----------



## nflesher87 (Nov 20, 2007)

0 and 1 being the two cards?

either way I'm going to be testing them out individually for max clocks at voltages with safe temps (just have stock coolers)
I may be able to start working on it tm but I'm not sure, I just got in the Antec TPQ 1KW yesterday so I can't wait to see how this system does with it


----------



## mandelore (Nov 20, 2007)

nflesher87 said:


> 0 and 1 being the two cards?
> 
> either way I'm going to be testing them out individually for max clocks at voltages with safe temps (just have stock coolers)
> I may be able to start working on it tm but I'm not sure, I just got in the Antec TPQ 1KW yesterday so I can't wait to see how this system does with it



yes, 0 is card one, 1 is card two. good luck mate! 

just flashed my card to 930 core/1200 memory @ 1.35 volts.

can do more, but not gonna bother till i get more volts coz i wanna see at least 980 core, and hoping for 1k core

heres the success of my flash


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 20, 2007)

^^ Drool...


----------



## nflesher87 (Nov 20, 2007)

holy shiznit mand. I think you got a golden 2900

are you benching at each setting to see the differences?


----------



## mandelore (Nov 20, 2007)

im trying to bench, my opty 185 is crashing my benchies, its not very stable tbh. But i successfully ran 3dmark05/06 at those clocks and it passed, its just my cpu is SO flakey. check out the improvement i got in the opengl fur benchmark:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=40981&page=8

that was just at 925 core, got ~ 200 points more


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 20, 2007)

DUDE whats your 3dmark score?


----------



## glenboy (Nov 20, 2007)

hi mandelore what are you doing to change the 3dvoltage to 1.35 volt thanks


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 20, 2007)

I tried it, even though I could edit my .rom file to the desired clock rate ati win flash errored when I hit the "program" button.  Saying it couldn't find some "V" bios option.


----------



## mandelore (Nov 20, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> DUDE whats your 3dmark score?



not worth posting  put it this way.. 50mhz cpu increase yields me 500 points more. and hell can i get my cpu stable again. dunno whats goin on. I will have a range of 3dmark scores when my new cpu and mobo arrives. 

this card is heavily bottlenecked and its rather frustrating

however, ill be getting my new mobo, and a cheapo x2 cpu b4 getting my phenom, so maybe i can clock the shit out of the x2 4000+ nd get somewhere near 3ghz, who knows

I have literally spent ALL day trying to get my cpu to run 3dmark 06 at 3.02ghz like my current scores run, but i cant, it keeps crashing, I know its not the gpu coz that passes at a lower cpu clock


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 20, 2007)

How high do you think I could get with a stock cooler on one of these?


----------



## mandelore (Nov 20, 2007)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I tried it, even though I could edit my .rom file to the desired clock rate ati win flash errored when I hit the "program" button.  Saying it couldn't find some "V" bios option.



u need to use atiflash in dos to flash ur bios

and for changing the voltages, see this thread to get an idea what i did:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=44862


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 20, 2007)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I tried it, even though I could edit my .rom file to the desired clock rate ati win flash errored when I hit the "program" button.  Saying it couldn't find some "V" bios option.


Do the DOS with -newbios to enter in new voltage settings.


----------



## mandelore (Nov 20, 2007)

stock cooling.. eek, not v high tbh, it would simply fry with any amount of voltage increase i believe, either that or just not work.

it would, however, be safe to flash to your max air cooled overclock


----------



## mandelore (Nov 20, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Do the DOS with -newbios to enter in new voltage settings.



yes, in dos type

atiflash -p -0 -newbios xxx.rom -f


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 20, 2007)

mandelore said:


> stock cooling.. eek, not v high tbh, it would simply fry with any amount of voltage increase i believe, either that or just not work.
> 
> it would, however, be safe to flash to your max air cooled overclock



Pff I seen a ATi person flash a HD2900 at 900Mhz with the stock cooler for everyday normal use. I don't think it's that hgih for it/


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 20, 2007)

mandelore said:


> stock cooling.. eek, not v high tbh, it would simply fry with any amount of voltage increase i believe, either that or just not work.
> 
> it would, however, be safe to flash to your max air cooled overclock



Without highjacking your thread could you PM me or post a link?

"Pff I seen a ATi person flash a HD2900 at 900Mhz with the stock cooler for everyday normal use. I don't think it's that hgih for it/"
TALK TO ME BABY!


----------



## mandelore (Nov 20, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Pff I seen a ATi person flash a HD2900 at 900Mhz with the stock cooler for everyday normal use. I don't think it's that hgih for it/



I was kinda refering to large voltage increases with stock cooling...

but if a card can handle 900 on stock, then theres no reason not to flash it 
actually, I suppose stock cooling, "may" handle the 1.2v bios, just depends on what it currently runs at and how well u feel about a hot card

@ Themailman: for the original thread on tpu about finding the modded bios's, look here:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=44611


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 20, 2007)

Of course that was with a modded Bios with more Voltage.

There is no link I seen it happen.


----------



## Exceededgoku (Nov 20, 2007)

when I use the modded bios with more voltage (as in anything past 1.25v) i get crashes and artifacts at stock even though my card is happily going along at load at 60oC (maximum!). I get more stable overclocks at stock voltage :S, anyone else have this issue?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 20, 2007)

What dos?  Are you talking about the dos popup screen in XP or do I need to do something else?  I get the notion that term "DOS" is used a bit more loosely here.  

Do I need to boot into dos?  If so, what are the steps to do it?
After I get to dos, what do I need to do (step by step)?
What's the deal about voltage?  Why is it necessary to change it?

A lot of information is missing here. I believe a step by step post is needed to make sure we are all on the same page.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 20, 2007)

Go to my computer in windows and
format the floppy into a bootable disc.

Next you are going to need the new bios, and ATIFlash 3.43.. Copy the bios that matches
your memory, and
the BIOS flash utility over to your bootable floppy disc.

Then restart your computer. Make it boot off the floppy drive. You should boot up in DOS.

Type this command in to begin your flash.

atiflash -p 0 -newbios 2900xt.bin -f

If you have a second card(Crossfire) type this in too flash it as well.

atiflash -p 1 -newbios 2900xt.bin -f


----------



## mandelore (Nov 20, 2007)

EastCoasthandle said:


> What dos?  Are you talking about the dos popup screen in XP or do I need to do something else?  I get the notion that term "DOS" is used a bit more loosely here.
> 
> Do I need to boot into dos?  If so, what are the steps to do it?
> After I get to dos, what do I need to do (step by step)?
> ...



check first post, I added instructions


----------



## regan1985 (Nov 20, 2007)

wonder if you could use somthing like this on the 2600,course it would be a different bios but the program layout should be similar


----------



## mandelore (Nov 20, 2007)

regan1985 said:


> wonder if you could use somthing like this on the 2600,course it would be a different bios but the program layout should be similar



possible, if it detects the core and memory speeds correctly, you should not have a problem editing them, just always make backups and either keep a pci card handy or know what exactly to type in dos when flashing incase u gotta blind flash


----------



## regan1985 (Nov 20, 2007)

i dont have a spare pci ex card otherwise id give it a go!! ill see if i can get some1 2 test for me


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 20, 2007)

mandelore said:


> check first post, I added instructions



got it thanks.  I take it there is a *space* between the -p and the 0 (zero)

atiflash *-p 0* -newbios 2900xt.bin -f


----------



## mandelore (Nov 20, 2007)

EastCoasthandle said:


> got it thanks.  I take it there is a *space* between the -p and the 0 (zero)
> 
> atiflash *-p 0* -newbios 2900xt.bin -f



that is correct


----------



## regan1985 (Nov 21, 2007)

i loaded the program and it didnt pick up my clocks so i guess it doesnt work on the 2600


----------



## Nezacant (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm going to try this out.  I'm running two watercooled 2900xt 1gb cards and have been looking for a easy way over overclocking them and running them in crossfire.  I'll post my results here.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 21, 2007)

mandelore said:


> I was kinda refering to large voltage increases with stock cooling...
> 
> but if a card can handle 900 on stock, then theres no reason not to flash it
> actually, I suppose stock cooling, "may" handle the 1.2v bios, just depends on what it currently runs at and how well u feel about a hot card
> ...


Just an fyi, the 512MB stocks at 1.2v, so the stock cooler is able to handle it. I was just testing mine in ATI Tool with the furry cube at 1.3V. Topped out at about 80C. That's with the fan at 100% tho. Wish I could alter the fan profiles via bios. I'd crank her to 1.3 in BIOS, and see where I could go.

I need to buy that damn waterblock already. lol


----------



## nflesher87 (Nov 21, 2007)

Nezacant said:


> I'm going to try this out.  I'm running two watercooled 2900xt 1gb cards and have been looking for a easy way over overclocking them and running them in crossfire.  I'll post my results here.



please do 
I'm looking forward to trying this out once I get my crossfire running


----------



## Nezacant (Nov 21, 2007)

Mandelore, do you know if the bios editor program works in Vista x64?  (I'm at work so I can't play around with it right now.)  I saw you were running vista ultimate but wasnt sure if it was 32 or 64.


----------



## Nezacant (Nov 21, 2007)

regan1985 said:


> i loaded the program and it didnt pick up my clocks so i guess it doesnt work on the 2600




You did make a copy of your bios right?  The program doesn't "pick up clocks" it reads them from the bios file you copy.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 21, 2007)

Just to let everyone know, I'm Playing all my games with My pro at 850core @1.35 Volts with Fan at max all the time. I would try and Run 3dMark but around the Proccesor test I get a BSOD. Anyways, I'll try and See how far I can take it, I'v gone as far as 870 but it got preaty hot at 92C(Wish It were water cooled). Any tips anyone would like to give me?


----------



## Mediocre (Nov 21, 2007)

Mandelore....

Any chance of getting a copy of a 1GB BIOS at 1.35V? (stock XT clocks maybe?)

I'm tempted to delve into this, as my pro maxxes out at around 812 with 'stock' voltage. The HR-06 should keep me save up to 1.4 I'd guess...


Pretty Please


----------



## cpo_sharky (Nov 21, 2007)

Mediocre said:


> The HR-06 should keep me save up to 1.4 I'd guess...



Couldn't get my HR-06 to cool for *hit. Actually increased my temps. Might try the wrap around method in the future. Btw, with a fan installed, it will take all your slot space except for maybe the bottom slot.


----------



## Mediocre (Nov 21, 2007)

yeah yeah, already have one, have had it a few months. Much better than stock cooling, but I had to sacrifice my PCI x-fi card. Will probably grab a PCI-E one soon.

I love mine. Not sure how it could be any worst than the stock cooler. The recessed core is a little tricky, and tightening it down is a little acqward, but once it's tight, dropped my idle and load temps 15-20C...


Anyway, mand seems to be afk 

Maybe he'll see this and hook us up...the clock utility is nearly useless (to me) unless I can raise my Vcore


----------



## mandelore (Nov 21, 2007)

here is the 1gb2900xt bios @ 1.35 volts in 3d mode

http://www.mediafire.com/?cnxglj9w1nn

its at stock xt clocks, im still looking for a way to get 1.4volts or greating in the bios, I know its possible, coz I scanned the quantumn force bioses that did 1k+ core and they had 3d voltages of 1.47+, tho 
I didnt understand how they managed it...

enjoy


----------



## Mediocre (Nov 21, 2007)

mandelore said:


> here is the 1gb2900xt bios @ 1.35 volts in 3d mode
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?cnxglj9w1nn
> 
> ...



Going to do it now, thanks! I'll post some results, hoping for ~50mhz on core (to 850) and a temp 80ish


----------



## mandelore (Nov 21, 2007)

Mediocre said:


> Going to do it now, thanks! I'll post some results, hoping for ~50mhz on core (to 850) and a temp 80ish



id imagine more than 850...


----------



## Nezacant (Nov 22, 2007)

This may sound stupid and funny to most, but I've been tying to create a bootable flash drive for about 3 hours now with no success.


----------



## mandelore (Nov 22, 2007)

Nezacant said:


> This may sound stupid and funny to most, but I've been tying to create a bootable flash drive for about 3 hours now with no success.



compact flash?

thats what im using, i used my 4gb readyboost cf card... it was a days work to figure it out.

I had to change the drive letter to A: via the control panal admin tools/hard disk thingy

then I found out that if i simply used my motherboard driver cd, it had a bootable "freedos" boot repair disk on. 

so, i put all my stuff, bioses etc on my removable cf card, now drive A:, restart pc, boot via cd, in dos prompt, since the cf is drive a:, it actually comes up as drive c: in dos, 

so just then go to c:, and access the tools.

Oh, i did format my cf disk with fat via format option. you probs dont need one of these steps but its what i did and now it works


----------



## Nezacant (Nov 22, 2007)

mandelore said:


> compact flash?
> 
> thats what im using, i used my 4gb readyboost cf card... it was a days work to figure it out.
> 
> ...




I was able to make the flash drive bootable using that HP Program you listed.  I have a friend thats into computer forensics and he used some program he had to strip the files off the boot sector of a windows disk.  He then sent me the files (which windows blocked because it thought they were dangerous... gg Microsoft...  so we had to rename them and when I extracted them, rename them back) and those files are just what the HP program needed to creat the boot sector on the flash drive.

Yeah... you wouldn't think making a damn boot disk would require so much...  maybe now I can actually flash my 2900.

Oh which brings me to another question.  I tried to back up my bios file but that program wont work with windows vista x64...   Something to do with digitally signed drivers...  gg microsoft... gg....

Any ideas?


----------



## mandelore (Nov 22, 2007)

Nezacant said:


> I was able to make the flash drive bootable using that HP Program you listed.  I have a friend thats into computer forensics and he used some program he had to strip the files off the boot sector of a windows disk.  He then sent me the files (which windows blocked because it thought they were dangerous... gg Microsoft...  so we had to rename them and when I extracted them, rename them back) and those files are just what the HP program needed to creat the boot sector on the flash drive.
> 
> Yeah... you wouldn't think making a damn boot disk would require so much...  maybe now I can actually flash my 2900.
> 
> ...



think u may need to reboot, press f8 and disable driver signing i think... i dont have vista 64 so not 100% certain, but i believe that is what peeps used to get atitool to  work


----------



## mandelore (Nov 22, 2007)

omg, this is amazing, I asked Shamino if he could incorporate voltage adjustment into his tool, and within a day he DID!!!!



 Shamino: 



here it is http://resources.vr-zone.com/Shamino/QuantumForce2900Editor.exe







I am asking if you can simply type in 1.4 etc and that is the value that will be set.

fingers crossed


----------



## Nezacant (Nov 22, 2007)

w00t!  That guy is awsome. 

F8 didn't work.  I disabled digital driver signing and I no longer got that error... but the program couldn't detect my ati adapter.


----------



## Nezacant (Nov 22, 2007)

First benchmark in.  I tried one lone card (no crossfire)

Card at Default specs:  3dmark score of 8246
Card Overclocked GPU @ 900 3d ram @ 1200:  3d mark score of 8231

yeah....  I don't know either, but it didn't work.  I'm gunna go back and try and figure out what happened.

Edit: Voltage was at 1.35


----------



## Wile E (Nov 22, 2007)

Nezacant said:


> First benchmark in.  I tried one lone card (no crossfire)
> 
> Card at Default specs:  3dmark score of 8246
> Card Overclocked GPU @ 900 3d ram @ 1200:  3d mark score of 8231
> ...


Sounds like a heat problem. Can you get 900 with a lower voltage?


----------



## Nezacant (Nov 22, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Sounds like a heat problem. Can you get 900 with a lower voltage?



I can try! 

But I really dont think the bios flashed correctly.  All of the info fields were blank after the flash.  I'll mess around with it a bit more if I have time today.  Wont be doing much since its Thanksgiving here in the states.

Speaking of...  Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Wile E (Nov 22, 2007)

Nezacant said:


> I can try!
> 
> But I really dont think the bios flashed correctly.  All of the info fields were blank after the flash.  I'll mess around with it a bit more if I have time today.  Wont be doing much since its Thanksgiving here in the states.
> 
> Speaking of...  Happy Thanksgiving!


Happy Turkey Day!!!

(I'm in the Sataes as well. lol)


----------



## Nezacant (Nov 22, 2007)

OK here is what I get when I flash:

C:\atiflash -p 0 -newbios 125vbios.rom -f (the command is entered)
Old DeviceID: 9400
New DeviceID: 0
Old Product Name:
New Product Name:
Old Bios Version:
New Bios Version:
Flash type: M25p10
10000/10000h bytes programmed
10000/10000h bytes verified

Restart System To Complete VBIOS Update



So... did it work?  I see a lot of blanks and a 0 for new device ID.

Edit:  I really dont think my bios is flashing.  No matter what I clock the bios to the performance stays pretty much the same.

EDIT2:  It DID flash.  And I think I may have found my problem with the benchmark score.


----------



## cepoi (Nov 22, 2007)

hello..what is the different if i use "atiflash -p 0 xxxxbios.rom -f" with "atiflash -p 0 -newbios xxxxbios.rom -f"??  one with "-newbios" and otherone without "-newbios"??before this im not sing the "-newbios" command..


----------



## ilbuglio (Nov 22, 2007)

*how to change volt on 2d for Lower consumption*

How can I change voltage on 2d to lower consumption ?

i can set the 3d voltage on quantumforce2900 bios editor but not 2s volt ??


Someone has a bios for 2d down clocked  in voltage/freq. and standar 3d 

thanks


----------



## Feichti (Nov 23, 2007)

mandelore said:


> Shamino:
> 
> 
> 
> here it is http://resources.vr-zone.com/Shamino/QuantumForce2900Editor.exe



vere cool guys 

only two think would be to to.

there should be a choice to edit the vid in 2d clock from 0,7v to about 1,0v in 0,125 units
and the should be a choice to edit the vid of the memory

i have got flashed a few days ago the foxcon bios with 880/950 and run it on my q6600 @ 4 ghz und these 2 x 2900xt @ crossfire and i got nice one 21117 3d Mark 06 Points

http://www.hardware.feichti.com/gfx/gigagyte-x38-dq6/bench/x38-3dmark06-4005-cf-880-950.jpg

Greeds

Feichti


----------



## cepoi (Nov 23, 2007)

recommended voltage for stock cooling?? 1.25v?? 1.35 possible?


----------



## Nezacant (Nov 23, 2007)

cepoi said:


> recommended voltage for stock cooling?? 1.25v?? 1.35 possible?




With a 2900XT 1gb I have GPU running at 900MHz and Memory running at 1100 MHZ.  Voltage is at 1.25v and it is runnnig stable.  This is with water cooling though though from what I hear of the stock cooler you should be able to do 1.25v.

Edit:  It also runs stable at 1.20 though it droped my 3dmark score by a couple of points.


----------



## cepoi (Nov 23, 2007)

i have problem here...after flash with modified bios...no display on monitor during boot...but after reach logon screen...it appear...any suggestion?


----------



## cepoi (Nov 23, 2007)

anyone...help...plzz


----------



## Nezacant (Nov 23, 2007)

cepoi said:


> i have problem here...after flash with modified bios...no display on monitor during boot...but after reach logon screen...it appear...any suggestion?



So you cant see your post screen, but you can see when windows boots?


----------



## cepoi (Nov 23, 2007)

yes...but if i flash to the original bios...it works fine...


----------



## Nezacant (Nov 23, 2007)

cepoi said:


> yes...but if i flash to the original bios...it works fine...




Are you changing 2d clocks?


----------



## area50 (Nov 23, 2007)

hi,

can you ask him to build in, that we can control the 2D Voltage?


----------



## glenboy (Nov 23, 2007)

cepoi said:


> i have problem here...after flash with modified bios...no display on monitor during boot...but after reach logon screen...it appear...any suggestion?



 try your monitor on the other dvi port on the back of video card


----------



## Nezacant (Nov 23, 2007)

To anyone who is messing with these cards... how hot is your VRAM?  Even small adjustments are bringing mine up to 100c!  (And sometimes past that...)


----------



## cepoi (Nov 23, 2007)

Nezacant said:


> Are you changing 2d clocks?



nope..only the 3d clocks


----------



## Nezacant (Nov 23, 2007)

cepoi said:


> nope..only the 3d clocks



Well, thats weird.  If you try to go into bios can you see the screen then?


----------



## Nezacant (Nov 23, 2007)

I got a 3dmark score of 17464 with 900 MHz core and 1100 MHZ Ram.
However!!!  My temps are through the roof!  VRAM on card #2 touched 100 degrees Celsius... with watercooling.  Which makes me question my waterblock.  I'm gunna take a look at it now.

Back to the main theme of the post though, the bios editor works like a charm. 

EDIT:  I've never used these video cards with their stock heatsinks.  (This box was built last week)  Anyone tell what kind of temps they are getting with the stock cooler?


----------



## cepoi (Nov 24, 2007)

Nezacant said:


> Well, thats weird.  If you try to go into bios can you see the screen then?



no. how unlucky i am..


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 24, 2007)

cepoi said:


> no. how unlucky i am..


You need a cheap pci video card/2ed PCI-E card or do a blind flash back.


----------



## cepoi (Nov 24, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> You need a cheap pci video card/2ed PCI-E card or do a blind flash back.



im already flashed it back to the original bios...blindly...luckily i memorize the bios step...2x downward enter, 2x downward enter, 3x down "+" 3x..and successfully make usb drive as 1st priority..


----------



## Nezacant (Nov 24, 2007)

cepoi said:


> no. how unlucky i am..




That is weird.  Someone suggested changing the cable around.  Have you tried that yet?  It doesn't really make much sense to me.  If you are only changing 3d clocks it shouldn't mess with your post or bios screens.

What ever you are doing to your bios your monitor isn't liking it.  Maybe try messing with some monitor settings?

Also, are you just modifying a copy of your original bios or are you using a downloaded one?


----------



## Nezacant (Nov 24, 2007)

cepoi said:


> im already flashed it back to the original bios...blindly...luckily i memorize the bios step...2x downward enter, 2x downward enter, 3x down "+" 3x..and successfully make usb drive as 1st priority..



LOL


----------



## cepoi (Nov 24, 2007)

i've tried changing the monitor cable...nothing happen. and also the monitor setting..no change at all...i modified the original bios and flash it..but i remember now...before this i use modded bios form quantum force...880m950c.sg...after i flash the bios...all the new information were shown...and have display while booting...but 880core 950 mem is not stable..so i flash back to original one...and also ok with new information shown...however if i modified the original bios using 2900clockmodifier. after flash the bios..no new information were shown...i think that is the problem..if no new information shown...no display in bios..

p/s: "new information shown" i refer to new product id, new product name, new bios version during flashing the bios..


----------



## cepoi (Nov 24, 2007)

and also there are guys at xtremesystem forum realize that this problem occur with abit mobo only..there are 3 guys have the same problem with me..all are using abit mobo...wtf..abit already mess with my G0 and now with this...looks like i need a new mobo


----------



## Nezacant (Nov 24, 2007)

Well I've been experimenting with this for over a day straight now.  I'm not to pleased with the results I got.

Running at stock speeds in crossfire I get a 3dmark score of 16882.  The highest VRam temp hit 88c.  ( I still think thats way high and I still question how well these waterblocks are working and also how accurate EVEREST is reading that temp)

Overclocking:  The highest score I was able to achieve was 17646.  Durring this run I saw vram temps reach 105c (approx since it went off of the chart)  This was at Core = 875MHz and Vram = 1075.  I got lower scores when I went higher than that.  I feel this was a lucky run since many test I ran around the same settings crashed.

As for voltage, 1.15 was too low, so most ran at 1.20 - 1.25.

Core temps were ok durring all the test.  I was so concerned about the vram temps that I didn't really pay too much attention to them.

Unless you are running your comp in the freezer this isn't an easy overclock.

This was almost too embarassing to mention:  Earlier I was getting very low scores both defalt and overclocked.  Well it was because I forgot to plug in the 6 pin power cables into the video cards.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 24, 2007)

Nezacant said:


> Well I've been experimenting with this for over a day straight now.  I'm not to pleased with the results I got.
> 
> Running at stock speeds in crossfire I get a 3dmark score of 16882.  The highest VRam temp hit 88c.  ( I still think thats way high and I still question how well these waterblocks are working and also how accurate EVEREST is reading that temp)
> 
> ...


Focus on the core speeds. The biggest gains come from it. Memory doesn't have a huge effect on scores. Shamino's ram was @ 900MHz on his 512MB cards for his record runs, iirc.


----------



## mk033 (Nov 24, 2007)

Heho...

I have the same blank@start problem after changing the original BIOS. (Sapphire 2900PRO) I cant alter any value, no matter clock or vid, the result is the same - blank.
But my mainboard is from MSI (K8N Neo4). My original BIOS appers to be much more newer than every mod bios i've ever seen. (08/09/07 19:40 B00605-100 ATOMBIOSBK-ATI VER010.060.000.000.026210)


@cepoi
Do yoe have any working modded bios?


Greetings from Berlin,

mk033


----------



## Nezacant (Nov 24, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Focus on the core speeds. The biggest gains come from it. Memory doesn't have a huge effect on scores. Shamino's ram was @ 900MHz on his 512MB cards for his record runs, iirc.



Thanks!  I'll do that.


----------



## cepoi (Nov 24, 2007)

mk033 said:


> @cepoi
> Do yoe have any working modded bios?
> 
> mk033



i have working modded bios...take from http://www.quantum-force.net/ made by shamino..all bios are .sg format. but all core n mem clock are extremely high and recommended for aftermarket cooling..not stock. the lowest clock available there is 880core 950 mem. with this modded bios i have no problem about that blank screen during boot..but unstable. always hang during  3d application..


----------



## mk033 (Nov 24, 2007)

Heho...

Can one of this be re-modded, means altered with lower values without getting the blank effect? (and wath means sp-format?)


Gruß mk033


----------



## EXPANDER (Nov 27, 2007)

2x 2900pro-xt cf mode 1000mhz gpu 3dmark2006 score: 20199  : http://expander.blogcu.com/


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 28, 2007)

mandelore said:


> omg, this is amazing, I asked Shamino if he could incorporate voltage adjustment into his tool, and within a day he DID!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hold up, slow down a bit, that voltage adjustment looks like for 2D clock not 3D clock.  How do you set 3D clock?
Also, wouldn't it be better to use atiflash -f -p 0 -newbios xxxxbios.rom 
instead of 
atiflash -p 0 -newbios xxxxbios.rom -f
Or does it matter


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 28, 2007)

And to those having blank screen problems: 
Are you using both 4pin and 6 pin connectors?

Looks like 1.25V is needed for 880/GPU (XT)


----------



## mandelore (Nov 28, 2007)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Hold up, slow down a bit, that voltage adjustment looks like for 2D clock not 3D clock.  How do you set 3D clock?
> Also, wouldn't it be better to use atiflash -f -p 0 -newbios xxxxbios.rom
> instead of
> atiflash -p 0 -newbios xxxxbios.rom -f
> Or does it matter



nope.. thats 3d voltage, and i have confirmed it. It does also clearly state 

"clock state 2 (3D VID)"


----------



## cepoi (Nov 28, 2007)

anyone can help me, explain about what ZenEffect said in post #112 plz. in this link---> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=165389&page=5


----------



## Mediocre (Nov 28, 2007)

mandelore said:


> id imagine more than 850...



Unfortunately, @ 1.35Vcore, still only get 818Mhz (damn)

Its not too hot though, loads to 80-83C, could probably manage 1.40V...

Has anyone figured out a way to get more than 1.35V Vcore?


----------



## Mediocre (Nov 28, 2007)

cepoi said:


> anyone can help me, explain about what ZenEffect said in post #112 plz. in this link---> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...=165389&page=5



Your linky no worky


----------



## cepoi (Nov 28, 2007)

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=165389&page=5

sorry..my mistakes...this is the actual link


----------



## mandelore (Nov 28, 2007)

Mediocre said:


> Unfortunately, @ 1.35Vcore, still only get 818Mhz (damn)
> 
> Its not too hot though, loads to 80-83C, could probably manage 1.40V...
> 
> Has anyone figured out a way to get more than 1.35V Vcore?



still investigating, im puzzled tho, even with the new atitool (doesnt recognise clock speeds, shows both up as 2k +) I can alter the voltages, but using rivatuner to detect core voltage, it still just shows a max of 1.35?? even tho i set it to 1.45, this may just be resetting the voltages tho so ill try real time once i get into 3dmode

im not giving up and WILL find  way to hex to 1.4+ volts


----------



## Mediocre (Nov 28, 2007)

cepoi said:


> anyone can help me, explain about what ZenEffect said in post #112 plz. in this link---> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=165389&page=5



Apparently, with Abit motherboards, the checksum matters.

When you change the checksum, the board doesn't initially recognize it (hence the blank screen during POST/boot)

The user ZenEffect changed some 'un-important' values in his BIOS (apparently the 'AUX power isn't connected' section) until his checksum matched what it was prior to the flash.

When the checksum's matched, the card POST'd and booted


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2007)

mandelore said:


> Hi all, well, over at the foxconn forums shamino has created a clock tool for editing bios's from the 2900 graphics cards.
> 
> I have also inquired about the problems getting past 1.35 volts within the bios so hopefully there will be some sort of solution, but this tool rox, allows changes to 2d/3d clocks etc..
> 
> ...





On the above image where you changed the clock state of the GPU and the RAM, after you put the voltage, do you have to set it by there, or can you just set the voltage and then use for example riva tuner to overclock the card???

I flashed it and I can only go to 831, and about 1050 of memory.  Did I do something wrong or does this sound about right.  I got the same card as you but the 512 version.


----------



## cepoi (Nov 29, 2007)

Mediocre said:


> Apparently, with Abit motherboards, the checksum matters.
> 
> When you change the checksum, the board doesn't initially recognize it (hence the blank screen during POST/boot)
> 
> ...



can u show me step by step on how to make this done?..im still confuse


----------



## cepoi (Nov 29, 2007)

ok2...im understand now..tried it and it works...now no blank screen anymore while booting..


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 6, 2007)

I have yet to find any success stories playing games and using 3d06 yet.  What's the deal this thread needs gaming/3d96 pics for reassurance.


----------



## mandelore (Dec 6, 2007)

huh... my new 3dmark score... proof..

that was ran a while ago at 935 core on a lower clocked cpu, = higher score 

taken the core higher and its stable @ 940+core but the score dont raise much higher due to the cpu


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 6, 2007)

Um, something is not right with that score.
Here is mine right here

914.63/891 VDDC 1.263/MVDDC 2.250/MVVDQ 1.892 Cat 7.11
3DMark Score	13169 3DMarks
*SM 2.0 Score	5599 Marks
SM 3.0 Score	6266 Marks*
CPU Score	3221 Marks

Using ATI Tool with a XT using XP (none modded bios).  Even though we are not using the exact same specs the score doesn't look right based on your OC.  Can I suggest that you try again after a cold boot?


----------



## Wile E (Dec 7, 2007)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Um, something is not right with that score.
> Here is mine right here
> 
> 914.63/891 VDDC 1.263/MVDDC 2.250/MVVDQ 1.892 Cat 7.11
> ...


Your cpu is clocked way higher than his. The cpu even effects the SM scores. Run your cpu and ram at the same settings as his, and watch your score plummet.

Altho his does seem a little low, he's on Vista, and his cpu is a bottleneck right now.


----------



## mandelore (Dec 7, 2007)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Um, something is not right with that score.
> Here is mine right here
> 
> 914.63/891 VDDC 1.263/MVDDC 2.250/MVVDQ 1.892 Cat 7.11
> ...



Cold boot wont help, its all down to the cpu atm. Once I get me a better cpu in january i believe im in for some rather nice big 3dmark scores 

I got a copy of 3dmark06 with my new maximus formula mobo so im keepin me a project, cant wait for the new cpu 

either way, even tho my cpu is running around just under 2.9ghz, on my opty setup, at a higher clock of 3ghz i only got 10,400 in 3dmark 06, so its a big improvement (1000 points just with a cpu change, and not a higher clocked one either)

its all pretty exciting


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 16, 2007)

going to do a flash


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm getting error 0fl01 and can't update the bios....


----------



## mandelore (Dec 16, 2007)

u used -f in the flash command? to force the bios?


----------



## Frogger (Dec 16, 2007)

mandelore said:


> I got a copy of 3dmark06 with my new maximus formula mobo so im keepin me a project, cant wait for the new cpu



What proc are you looking at for the formula just pick up a Formula currently running the 
 e6600 but looking to up in the new year 
on a side note have you wired the  temp sensors on the board [waiting for mine to arrive ] was interested in how they preform


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 17, 2007)

mandelore said:


> u used -f in the flash command? to force the bios?



on my peace of paper I had p writen twice  instead of f then I relised what I had done.....

I'm at 1.35V ran a 3d06 at 900Mhz on the stock cooler If I was on water Hmmmm


For the PRO card


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 17, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> on my peace of paper I had p writen twice  instead of f then I relised what I had done.....
> 
> I'm at 1.35V ran a 3d06 at 900Mhz on the stock cooler If I was on water Hmmmm
> 
> ...



Dang thats realy nice, you give me hope. Can't wait to get my PSU.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 17, 2007)

I think I'm going to turn it down to 1.3 instead of 1.35. I artifact 858-900


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 17, 2007)

somebody needs to contact shamino and have him make this 38x0 compatible!


----------



## Wile E (Dec 17, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> somebody needs to contact shamino and have him make this 38x0 compatible!


And preferably give us some fan control. lol.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 17, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> I think I'm going to turn it down to 1.3 instead of 1.35. I artifact 858-900



I have mine at 1.4 all the time with stock cooling.

I Play games at 830 but need a new PSU because when something goes boom in a game my Comp just turns OFF.

So I bought the PC Power & Cooling Silencer 750 Quad (Black).


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 17, 2007)

How do you have it at 1.4?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 17, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> How do you have it at 1.4?



Oh crap my bad, I mean 1.35 For some reason I thought the max was 1.4 NVM.


----------



## mandelore (Dec 17, 2007)

I can happily bench 3dmark at 945MHz core with 1.35volts, obviously i can set it higher via atitool, but that dont stick, which is pretty gutting, coz im not breaking 65C under looped 3dmark at that core speed and voltage, id think id easily break 1Ghz core with a higher sustained voltage 

@ Frogger, im thinking of the Yorkfield Q9450 or similar, tho torn on whether to infact get a wolfdale and clock it higher, but ive never had a quad and want to future proof myself. I hooked up the northbridge fusion block on my formula SE to my gpu loop and everything runs nice and cool, hasnt even had an effect on the gpu temps, damn that thermochil pa120.3 is good  getting another one to stick on my cpu loop, ill get another TEC/pelt if i can afford it

I have seen peeps take the fsb well over 500mhz, and have had this e2140 with its meagre 800fsb to over 1800fsb stable, but i think thats at the wall of its ability, and since its locked to 8x multi max, i can go higher. not that it matters as its just a stop-gap cpu


----------



## Frogger (Dec 17, 2007)

mandelore said:


> @ Frogger, im thinking of the Yorkfield Q9450 or similar, tho torn on whether to infact get a wolfdale and clock it higher, but ive never had a quad and want to future proof myself. I hooked up the northbridge fusion block on my formula SE to my gpu loop and everything runs nice and cool, hasnt even had an effect on the gpu temps, damn that thermochil pa120.3 is good  getting another one to stick on my cpu loop, ill get another TEC/pelt if i can afford it
> 
> I have seen peeps take the fsb well over 500mhz, and have had this e2140 with its meagre 800fsb to over 1800fsb stable, but i think thats at the wall of its ability, and since its locked to 8x multi max, i can go higher. not that it matters as its just a stop-gap cpu



one would wonder if the price diff would make it worth while

as to the fusion block did you re&re it with a better TIM droped my NB temps by 10c @1..65v 

Intel Core 2 Duo Wolfdale E8xxx (top dualcore) = 3.16GHz, 6MB L2, 1333MHz FSB, LGA 775 ~260$

Intel Core 2 Quad Yorkfield Q9550 = 2.83GHz, 12MB L2, 1333MHz FSB, LGA 775 ~530$

or just get the:

Intel Core 2 Quad Yorkfield Q9450 = 2.66GHz, 12MB L2, 1333MHz FSB, LGA 775 ~320$

has the add 6MB one the L2 for only $60 & just run the clks up


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 18, 2007)

Can others who completed the bios mod post some benchmark results?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 18, 2007)

Waiting for my new 750 Watt PSU to come so my comp won't turn off when I Bench LOL.

Keep in mind I have a Pro with Stock cooling, but I won't let that hold me back


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 18, 2007)

AphexDreamer said:


> Waiting for my new 750 Watt PSU to come so my comp won't turn off when I Bench LOL.
> 
> Keep in mind I have a Pro with Stock cooling, but I won't let that hold me back


Benchig my Pro with Stock cooling at 900mhz


----------



## erocker (Dec 18, 2007)

AphexDreamer said:


> Waiting for my new 750 Watt PSU to come so my comp won't turn off when I Bench LOL.
> 
> Keep in mind I have a Pro with Stock cooling, but I won't let that hold me back



Lol, puttin the Chief to rest!  I love my quad!  Speaking of chief, I gotta get rid of all this stuff before I get on the plane.  I think I'm going to be brain-dead.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 18, 2007)

erocker said:


> Lol, puttin the Chief to rest!  I love my quad!  Speaking of chief, I gotta get rid of all this stuff before I get on the plane.  I think I'm going to be brain-dead.



Im getting the Same PSU you have, glade to read you like it.

Damulta you think I'd be able to hit 900Mhz or would my CPU hold me back?


----------



## mandelore (Dec 18, 2007)

AphexDreamer said:


> Im getting the Same PSU you have, glade to read you like it.
> 
> Damulta you think I'd be able to hit 900Mhz or would my CPU hold me back?



hehe, well I get 11,500 in 3Dmark06 with my cpu at a meagre 2.8ghz, 2900xt @ 940 core

also check out the fur benchmark for improvements solely due to increases in gpu clocks with modded bios's


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 18, 2007)

Despends if you have a good card or not. 

CPU only holds back the score.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 18, 2007)

mandelore said:


> hehe, well I get 11,500 in 3Dmark06 with my cpu at a meagre 2.8ghz, 2900xt @ 940 core
> 
> also check out the fur benchmark for improvements solely due to increases in gpu clocks with modded bios's



I'll take 2 of ur water blocks please


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 18, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Despends if you have a good card or not.
> 
> CPU only holds back the score.



Well I'd say they are all preaty much the same, but remember, we both got them preaty much when they first came out.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 26, 2007)

anyone else have any mod bios results?


----------



## mandelore (Dec 26, 2007)

EastCoasthandle said:


> anyone else have any mod bios results?



ill let u know when i get my new cpu, will run at stock, 825, and 940 in 3dmark06.

I also made an XP installation on a seperate ide hdd, and found that atitool volts actually stick 

so its just a vista thing, I tried the core at 1.45v but aimed high at 990core, lols, i wasnt too surprised it artifacted a wee bit and since then i have taken my pc totally apart and rebuilt with cable management in mind  so ill have nice pics to show

Anyhoo, ill let u know what difference it makes once i remove the cpu bottleneck from my system


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 26, 2007)

gotcha


----------



## glenboy (Dec 30, 2007)

hiya eastcoasthandle
yes with the modded bios using the quantum force editor i could bench all 3dmarks at 900 on core 

single 2900xt @ 900 core (1.35 volts) and 1070 mem on e6850 at 4144 mhz 3dmark05 score 25794  http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3798110

dual 2900xt @900 core (1.35 volts) 1070 mem on e6850 at 4009mhz 3dmark03 score 78551 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5617980

dual 2900xt @900 core (1.35 volts) 1070 mem on e6850 at 4009mhz 3dmark01 score 77471http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=9292488

my cards both are watercooled on core , just sometimes got slight artifacts in 3d03 trolls lair


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 30, 2007)

glenboy said:


> hiya eastcoasthandle
> yes with the modded bios using the quantum force editor i could bench all 3dmarks at 900 on core
> 
> single 2900xt @ 900 core (1.35 volts) and 1070 mem on e6850 at 4144 mhz 3dmark05 score 25794  http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3798110
> ...



Thanks for the update.  Do you have 3D06 scores yet?


----------



## glenboy (Dec 30, 2007)

no not with modded bios and one of my 2900xts has been sent back on rma so waiting replacement (getting yellow dots even on bios screen) i'll run it on single card though and post back here


----------



## pablo NZ (Dec 31, 2007)

hey peeps,

the QF bios editor doesn't seem to work for me. I've tried using two of my own bios files from GPU-z and the TPU bios saver, plus also another bios downloaded from TPU but they all just give me blank fields 

Model: Sapphire 512MB 2900 Pro (256bit version). 

Any thoughts?


----------



## pablo NZ (Jan 3, 2008)

Thought not


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 3, 2008)

pablo NZ said:


> Thought not



Iono man, thats odd??

Try downloading a BIOS from TPU's Bios files or from some other website, make sure it the right bios to your card though.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 3, 2008)

pablo NZ said:


> hey peeps,
> 
> the QF bios editor doesn't seem to work for me. I've tried using two of my own bios files from GPU-z and the TPU bios saver, plus also another bios downloaded from TPU but they all just give me blank fields
> 
> ...



Why not make it a simple bin file?  No need for all the periods in your file.  Just make it 2900.bin <<that's it!


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 3, 2008)

pablo NZ said:


> hey peeps,
> 
> the QF bios editor doesn't seem to work for me. I've tried using two of my own bios files from GPU-z and the TPU bios saver, plus also another bios downloaded from TPU but they all just give me blank fields
> 
> ...



o you don't have the 512 ver?

I would say flash it into a XT first, but I don't know what will happen on the 256bit card doing that.


----------



## Mediocre (Jan 3, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> o you don't have the 512 ver?
> 
> I would say flash it into a XT first, but I don't know what will happen on the 256bit card doing that.



Pretty sure it will brick it.

I'm guessing with the 256-bit version you can ONLY overclock core and memory...sorry no flashing 

And you have to do it the hard way as the neat 2900pro tools don't seem to work with 256-bit 


You really should upload your 256-bit BIOS into the TPU! Video Card BIOS database. I honestly don't think we have a 256-bit 2900PRO bios yet

sorry 'bout your luck 'cuz


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 3, 2008)

It could brick it, or it could unlock it.


----------



## pablo NZ (Jan 4, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Try downloading a BIOS from TPU's Bios files or from some other website, make sure it the right bios to your card though.


Yip, the one in the screenshot is the one from TPU, and is definitely from a 256bit 512mb 2900 pro. 



EastCoasthandle said:


> Why not make it a simple bin file?  No need for all the periods in your file.  Just make it 2900.bin <<that's it!


I tried two of mine own called 2900.bin and 2900bios.bin and neither worked. That one with all the fullstops is the one I downloaded from TPU.



DaMulta said:


> o you don't have the 512 ver?
> 
> I would say flash it into a XT first, but I don't know what will happen on the 256bit card doing that.


Yeah you can't get the 512bit version here in NZ for some reason. The 256bit is dirt cheap tho so it's not all bad (exactly two-thirds the price of the 8800GT). 

Flashing it with a 512bit bios doesn't work. Some guy on XS forums tried it with the same card and had to blind-flash it back.




Mediocre said:


> You really should upload your 256-bit BIOS into the TPU! Video Card BIOS database. I honestly don't think we have a 256-bit 2900PRO bios yet


Yip you do, it was the first one on the 2900 BIOS page 



DaMulta said:


> It could brick it, or it could unlock it.



Yeah I'd be keen to know if it physically only has a 256bit interface, or 512bit with half the lanes disabled. 

The core runs at 1.08v as well (max overclock = 766MHz) so it would be really REALLY nice to get the voltage up to 1.15v - 1.20v territory as well


----------



## elementskater706 (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm having trouble flashing my 2900xt 512.  I just wanted to try a simple small increase in the clocks with the quantum force editor, just to see how it worked.  I raised it to 800/900.  I made the bootable usb drive which works fine.  I put ati flash and my new bios on the drive. Booted from the usb drive, typed "atiflash -p 0 -newbios new.bin -f" I also tried
"atiflash.exe -f -p 0 new.bin" both commands worked.

After it finished flashing, it said restart to complete the bios upgrade.  This was a part that made me think, how do I restart.  I just did a hard reset and I had no display once it restarted.  I tried it a few times and still nothing.  I had to blind flash back to the original.  What could the problem be?


----------



## Wile E (Jan 6, 2008)

What kind of mobo? From what I've heard, a few ABIT owners were having similar issues.


----------



## Tectrex (Jan 6, 2008)

pablo NZ said:


> Yeah I'd be keen to know if it physically only has a 256bit interface, or 512bit with half the lanes disabled.
> 
> The core runs at 1.08v as well (max overclock = 766MHz) so it would be really REALLY nice to get the voltage up to 1.15v - 1.20v territory as well


 

You can check your Bios 256 bit per hex editor itself, as you can also modify the tension. My example is 819/1200 at 1.15 V and 1.2 V 835/1200. Zb comparison, in Vista, 1.15 V with only 750 stable. Sry for my English

We have already made 256 bit bios versions:
http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/showthread.php?t=438630


----------



## elementskater706 (Jan 6, 2008)

> What kind of mobo? From what I've heard, a few ABIT owners were having similar issues



Yea, it's an Abit IP35-E mobo.  Is there any workaround for it?  Maybe update the bios on the motherboard?


----------



## elementskater706 (Jan 6, 2008)

Well, I updated my motherboard bios and it was still a no go.  Is there anybody here that has successfully flashed their 2900 with an Abit motherboard?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 7, 2008)

elementskater706 said:


> Well, I updated my motherboard bios and it was still a no go.  Is there anybody here that has successfully flashed their 2900 with an Abit motherboard?



I think I had a buddy of mine do it, I will have to talk to him tomorrow.  I'll keep you updated.


----------



## elementskater706 (Jan 8, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> I think I had a buddy of mine do it, I will have to talk to him tomorrow.  I'll keep you updated.



Thanks.  I really want to be able to flash it since the voltages in ati tool won't stick after you close it.


----------



## Frogger (Jan 8, 2008)

Maybe I just like doing things the easy way ..But it seems that if it won't flash on the Abit ...why not just use a friends or one of your other rigs [assuming you have more machines] flash the card and put it back in the Abit


----------



## Wile E (Jan 8, 2008)

Frogger said:


> Maybe I just like doing things the easy way ..But it seems that if it won't flash on the Abit ...why not just use a friends or one of your other rigs [assuming you have more machines] flash the card and put it back in the Abit


It flashes, but it won't post after a flash.


----------



## Frogger (Jan 8, 2008)

Wile E said:


> It flashes, but it won't post after a flash.



Ya is see that.. my point is if you can get it to post after flashing in another rig it should then be all good in the Abit too..if it won't post after flashing in thr other machine then that would take me too a v card issue not the Mb ...and if it posts in the other rig then it should work fine with the new bio in the Abit


----------



## elementskater706 (Jan 10, 2008)

> Ya is see that.. my point is if you can get it to post after flashing in another rig it should then be all good in the Abit too..if it won't post after flashing in thr other machine then that would take me too a v card issue not the Mb ...and if it posts in the other rig then it should work fine with the new bio in the Abit



My computer posts and boots up, but I have no display.  Is there something I'm missing?  I let it go after I flashed it and I heard the windows boot up noise or whatever you call it.  So it flashes and posts, but I get no display.  I may just flash it in my other rig.  I really would rather just keep in my main though.


----------



## pablo NZ (Jan 10, 2008)

apparently it doesn't work on abit boards because they're the only ones that check for bad checksums. 

the modded bioses will have a different checksum to the original, so they just need to be fiddled with to make sure the checksum stays the same.

there are modded bioses which retain the checksum you just have to look hard enough to find them.

if i find them again i'll post em up


----------



## elementskater706 (Jan 10, 2008)

pablo NZ said:


> apparently it doesn't work on abit boards because they're the only ones that check for bad checksums.
> 
> the modded bioses will have a different checksum to the original, so they just need to be fiddled with to make sure the checksum stays the same.
> 
> ...




Awesome.  Thanks man.  I'll keep checking back and I'll search around online for some modded bios'.


----------



## elementskater706 (Jan 12, 2008)

For anyone who has this same problem, I figured out how to keep the same checksum.  All I did was open up my edited bios (I set the clock speeds in the quantum force utility) in a hex editor, and changed some of the values so the checksum would match the original.

The highlighted row is the only row I changed values


----------



## pablo NZ (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey element skater - would you be able to customise a bios for my 256bit 2900 pro? I'm having a difficult time finding one with the correct checksum


----------



## elementskater706 (Jan 15, 2008)

I might be able to.  I'm at work at the moment, so I can't work on it right now.  I will be back on later.  Does the 256-bit bios open up in the quantum force bios editor?  If so, then I may be able to match the checksum to the original.  I just thought it wasn't possible to flash the 256-bit version.


----------



## Duffman (Jan 15, 2008)

Is there a database for all these modded bios?


----------



## elementskater706 (Jan 15, 2008)

There is no database, at least that I know of.  There is a database on this site with all the stock bios images for each brand of card.


----------



## pablo NZ (Jan 15, 2008)

elementskater706 said:


> I might be able to.  I'm at work at the moment, so I can't work on it right now.  I will be back on later.  Does the 256-bit bios open up in the quantum force bios editor?  If so, then I may be able to match the checksum to the original.  I just thought it wasn't possible to flash the 256-bit version.



I haven't heard anything like that


----------



## elementskater706 (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey Pablo, what brand of card is it? (e.g. sapphire)


----------



## pablo NZ (Jan 15, 2008)

Sapphire 512mb 256-bit 2900 Pro.


----------



## elementskater706 (Jan 16, 2008)

What do you want the voltage and clock speeds at?  Add any other info that you think is necessary.  I may be able to make it tonight.  Also, PM me your email address.

P.S.  I'm not responsible if this bricks your card.  Use it at your own risk!!!!


----------



## pablo NZ (Jan 16, 2008)

Heh - things rarely last 24 hours in my hands before the warranty is well and truly void so no probs mate! 

2d profile = 300mhz core, 300mhz mem, 0.90v vcore, default all else
3d profile = 600mhz core, 800mhz mem, 1.15v vcore, default all else
overdrive profile = no change (i don't use it)

Thanks heaps n heaps n heaps


----------



## glenboy (Jan 18, 2008)

hi there i have got a maximus extreme motherboard with 3 graphics cards slots picked up a s/hand 2900xt so put it in so it has 3 2900s in , at the moment i have flashed back to default bios , if i flash thes 2 are sapphire one is club3d so i was going to save the club 3d bios using ati flash as i already have the sapphire modded ones use the quantum force editor adjust clocks and volts , then reflash the cards would the identifier be 2 for the 3rd card eg 0 is first 1 is the second and 2 is the 3rd

p.s ran a few benchmarks and no improvement atm with current drivers over a 2 card setup


also if anybody wants to run the modded bios on a later driver than 7.11 a guy on xs reckons hes cracked it, i have installed 8.1 driver that way and it works ok but atm my cards are on stock bios

hers the link
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=2707621&postcount=236


----------



## elementskater706 (Jan 18, 2008)

Yes, the third card would be number 2.  I wasn't aware that you couldn't run these modded bio's with any version after 7.11 is that true?


----------



## glenboy (Jan 18, 2008)

no it all boots up ok as normal but when you run 3dapps like 3d mark it only runs them at the 2d speed clocks doesn't upshift to 3d clock speeds , i'm going to flash my cards tonight i'll report back if the modded bios works with modded 8.1 driver


----------



## elementskater706 (Jan 18, 2008)

I can confirm that it doesn't work with modded bio's.  I was wondering why I was having problems with my games.  One thing I was doing as a temporary workaround was open atitool right before you play a game, so your card switches to the 3d clocks.  But just to confirm, 7.11 and under are the only ones that work with the modded bios?


----------



## glenboy (Jan 18, 2008)

can confirm zeneffects fix posted on xs works so modded bios is used with 8.1 driver , confirmed working by me on 2 x 2900s in crossfire at 893/980 on 1.35 volts on h2o, check zeneffects other postings in the same thread 

links below

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...&postcount=236


http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=2708750&postcount=241


http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=2708750&postcount=241


----------



## elementskater706 (Jan 18, 2008)

Awesome.  Thanks for the links.


----------



## glenboy (Jan 18, 2008)

no worries mate

everybodys  done some good work on here especially mandelore as i didn't have a clue how to flash the ati cards and now due to this thread i've probably flashed the 20+ times , so thanks for sharing your insights, i think the quickest drivers in 3dmarks anyway were the 7.11 hotfix crysis driver but the 8.1's are pretty close, heres my aquamark score on an e6850 at 4.11 ghz 2 sapphire 2900xts at 893 core 980 mem with 8.1 driver and ccc with modded bios using quantum editor, so zeneffects fix definitely works, weird how 1 line of text in driver makes it work or not work


----------



## madmanmarz (Feb 18, 2008)

i made a bios with the quantum force editor, only changes were really low 2d clocks (300/400ish), and voltage set to 1.25. i restarted,  and then reinstalled the 8.2 drivers and did the inf fix and restarted again. problem is that now, nothing comes up on my screen until vista loads (bios, loading screen etc.) on a side note, clocks so far are 875/899 1.25v (slightly conservative) and stable through 3dmark06, i think i'm gonna try raising the voltage because my temps are only 42 idle and just below 60c load.

also, i'm trying to find a windowed stress test that will put my card into 3d mode, so far ati tool and rthdribl don't work. i could deal with rthdribl if it didn't lock itself into 640x480 in full screen which also locks my fps around 60, so i can't figure out if my oc changes are helping or not.
thanks ahead of time.

ps this mod is awesome, i finally broke 10k in 3dmark06 with vista64.


----------



## digitalhater (Feb 20, 2008)

mandelore said:


> yes, 0 is card one, 1 is card two. good luck mate!
> 
> just flashed my card to 930 core/1200 memory @ 1.35 volts.
> 
> ...



Bro, how do you cool your card like that? My Sapphire 2900PRO in idle has 60C ...what should I do about these temps?


----------



## digitalhater (Feb 20, 2008)

mandelore said:


> Hi all, well, over at the foxconn forums shamino has created a clock tool for editing bios's from the 2900 graphics cards.
> 
> I have also inquired about the problems getting past 1.35 volts within the bios so hopefully there will be some sort of solution, but this tool rox, allows changes to 2d/3d clocks etc..
> 
> ...





I'm a noob in overclocking modding flashing and all. Could you please tell me where do I find a good bios for my Sapphire 2900PRO 1GB ddram4 ? Or how should I get the best of it but yet not burn it?

Thanks m8!


----------



## Frogger (Feb 20, 2008)

^^mandelore he' on water


----------



## Frogger (Feb 20, 2008)

as far as flashing goes you can use your current bios and the 
QuantumForce editor or you can use Dolf's auto iso disk to flash to an xt bios
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=43702&highlight=2900pro


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 2, 2008)

does this only work on the 2900 pro/xt?


----------



## Frogger (Mar 2, 2008)

^^^ that's correct


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 2, 2008)

is there anything that will work on the GT's? (Bios Editor)


----------



## Frogger (Mar 2, 2008)

din't check your sys specs it might work with them I thought you were referring to the iso disk ....give the editor a try to make your new bios BUT befor you flash it use the ram bios tool to check  will upload too and info


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 2, 2008)

yeah i went ahead and did it. it would let me pull up clocks. so i had to open a 2900xt.bin then open my 2900gt.bin. then the clocks came up.


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 2, 2008)

ram bios tool?


----------



## Frogger (Mar 2, 2008)

Frogger said:


> din't check your sys specs it might work with them I thought you were referring to the iso disk ....give the editor a try to make your new bios BUT befor you flash it use the ram bios tool to check  will upload too and info



here


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 2, 2008)

clocks still show the same as before i flash it lol


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 3, 2008)

i found a bios editor!!!! 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=54163


----------

